# Happy Birthday PrettyGhoul



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wishing you and AWESOME Birthday!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, PrettyGhoul!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, PrettyG!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great birthday Barb!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday PG !!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thank you for the Birthday wishes everyone!! I had a nice day topped off with a delicious chocolate birthday cake. *


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy Cake Day!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday PG !!!!!! are you 21 yet???


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday PG!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Barb....sorry I missed it!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*to Morbid Mike, you know its so odd, I don't even remember being 21, I was really thinking about it too when I read your greeting. I laughed and then though hmmmm. Being 18 or 21 is suppose to be a big deal but I guess for me it wasn't. I remember 29 though; that was fun!

Haunti and Patti thank you, I'm flattered and thrilled you remembered!! I hate birthdays; but I hate them less when people I like remember them.  Plus this one was nice and my cake was delicious. *


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a great big happy birthday!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday PG.

I hope you had a great one. 

And you are as young as you feel. 

I just turned 50 and I sometimes have the Mentality of a 12 yr old. Go figure.

All the best


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope you have a great B day!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday PG


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh I missed this! Happy birthday! Hope it was awesome!


----------

